# A little piece with only Abbey Road One



## Steve Hicks (Sep 17, 2021)

(plus Cineharp)

I can't wait for the individual sections to start rolling out!


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 17, 2021)

Great piece Steve! I wish I could write like that! AROOF really sounds amazing even though the lack of articulations, and especially legato, shows in some places.

If anything I’d perhaps add just a little more quantizing and compress some of the velocities to make them more even, since a few notes here and there seem to stick out in terms of timing or dynamics, but who am I to say, it sounds fantastic!


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 17, 2021)

John W. Elfman is that you? Lol. 
Makes me glad I have this library. I agree with mybadmemory a few dynamics seem possibly rough (is percussion really that much louder than trumpets?), but the writing is stellar. What mode / key are you writing in? That oddly chromatic descending line theme is super intriguing.


----------



## Steve Hicks (Sep 17, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> John W. Elfman is that you? Lol.
> Makes me glad I have this library. I agree with mybadmemory a few dynamics seem possibly rough (is percussion really that much louder than trumpets?), but the writing is stellar. What mode / key are you writing in? That oddly chromatic descending line theme is super intriguing.


Thanks both for the lovely comments/suggestions.

the answer to all points is probably that I just sat down and wrote it this afternoon in an hour or two. So

a) I should probably go back and sort out some rogue velocities!
b) I get excited at the sound of the perc in that room so perhaps I should revisit the balance 
c) I have no idea what mode I'm in tbh. I just sat down and started writing the initial string melody and "improvised" all accompanying parts without much thought about keys/modes etc. What sounds good goes in 

Great sounding library isn't it. The fanfare but half way through ended up as a ref to Phantom Menace (Flag parade?) and as it's the same room it sounds really quite reminiscent! 

Steve


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm listening on laptop speakers so who knows if it's an accurate representation. Although these MB Pro ones have some great bass. 

Speaking of individual sections, the expansions so far have been interesting and somewhat unexpected.. featuring 50% wind (flutes, sparkling winds, low strings, grand brass). I just hope there's at least one good legato mid/high string expansion coming.


----------



## jamie8 (Sep 17, 2021)

Steve Hicks said:


> (plus Cineharp)
> 
> I can't wait for the individual sections to start rolling out!


Brilliant , harry potter meets star wars .!!


----------



## Steve Hicks (Sep 17, 2021)

jamie8 said:


> Brilliant , harry potter meets star wars .!!


Thanks

I guess I wear my influence (s) pretty obviously


----------



## tc9000 (Sep 17, 2021)

stellar indeed! love the horn barging in at 1:30 and also the creepy / breezy (wizard of oz?) thing (is that woodwinds?) at 1:45... this composition is really, really good

EDIT wait - i forgot the percussion - the timpani? _tight... _beefy! yeah you made me gald i got this in the recent glitch sale - time to open it up again :-D


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Sep 17, 2021)

I agree with what has been said about the volume of the percussion, but damn, that room really sounds marvelous 
Very nice composition, I especially enjoyed the brass around 2:00


----------



## José Herring (Sep 17, 2021)

Incredible. This should be an official AROOF demo.


----------



## zwhita (Sep 17, 2021)

Really shows off the fantastic and energetic shorts and percussion in this library. Great work!


----------



## Pincel (Sep 17, 2021)

Steve Hicks said:


> Thanks both for the lovely comments/suggestions.
> 
> the answer to all points is probably that I just sat down and wrote it this afternoon in an hour or two. So
> 
> ...


Amazing piece! You say you wrote his in an hour or two?? Good lord... I might as well give up 'cause I'd probably take an hour or two just to write the first 8 bars, let alone the whole thing! xD

Joking aside, great work! And I'm getting more and more convinced that I have to get this library at some point, I love the sound so much, just wish it was a bit more comprehensive in terms of articulations.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Sep 17, 2021)

Steve Hicks said:


> (plus Cineharp)
> 
> I can't wait for the individual sections to start rolling out!


This sounds amazing, Steve! I think that you may be hired to score the next Harry Potter movie.
Did you use only the original Foundations library, or did you also use any of the added Selections libraries like Sparkling Woodwinds?


----------



## Steve Hicks (Sep 18, 2021)

ScarletJerry said:


> This sounds amazing, Steve! I think that you may be hired to score the next Harry Potter movie.
> Did you use only the original Foundations library, or did you also use any of the added Selections libraries like Sparkling Woodwinds?


Hi - it has sparkling woods for the one or two legato wind bits. Legendary Vc/kb is in there too but there was no real need on this track tbh


----------



## rnb_2 (Sep 18, 2021)

Absolutely brilliant - it's still stuck in my head 30 minutes later.


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow! love it!


----------



## jim2b (Sep 18, 2021)

Great work!!!


----------



## Cass Hansen (Sep 18, 2021)

Great composition! Love the orchestration and how you keep changing the timbre of the main melody. Also the end of the piece with the chromatic theme in the background as single notes not the triplet pattern. But most of all, just plain FUN to listen to....that extra special something that we all strive for------ you nailed in this track!
Cass


----------



## mgaewsj (Sep 18, 2021)

wow!
fantastic piece and orchestration and fantastic demonstration of AAROF virtues


----------



## Steve Hicks (Sep 19, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Incredible. This should be an official AROOF demo.


Thanks so much José


----------



## M_Helder (Sep 19, 2021)

I tip my hat to you, sir. So full of life and energy! Lovely.

In 2 hours no less, FFS. I must be doing something very wrong.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 20, 2021)

Love it! 🤘🏻


----------



## JoeWatkin (Sep 20, 2021)

Steve Hicks said:


> (plus Cineharp)
> 
> I can't wait for the individual sections to start rolling out!


Would LOVE to see a breakdown of your writing process for this... in total awe sir!


----------

